# Anyone Want to Make a Hockey Team Logo? Cheech and Chong Style



## SpaceDock (Sep 3, 2013)

My local hockey team is getting new jerseys and wants a new logo. 

We all want a Cheech and Chong inspired cartoon joint with a smoke cloud for the name to be displayed on. The name is not yet finalized but "smoke brothers" "Mary Jane Masacre" and others are being tossed around.

Can anyone artistic help out?

The logo needs to be high res enough for printing on jerseys. Any help from the SSO team is always greatly appreciated.


----------



## SpaceDock (Sep 4, 2013)

Official name is "Malibu Phatty"


----------



## SpaceDock (Sep 4, 2013)

Sort of like this maybe? But without their heads.


----------

